# Wago WebVisu Schieberegler



## bennip (25 Januar 2019)

Guten Tag zusammen,

ich bin gerade dabei eine Programmierung für eine Hallenlichtsteuerung zu entwerfen, welche über zwei Web Panels gesteuert wird. Ich suche im Moment nach einem Schieberegler, zum dimmen, welcher den Dimwert einstellt, aber auch den aktuellen Wert wiedergibt, so dass ich von egal wo Steuern kann und jeder Schieberegler diesen Wert anzeigt.

Mit freundliche Grüßen
bennip


----------

